# Honeybee on Frogfruit



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice photo. Maybe you should crop it so we can look at the flower and the bee a little closer


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

*Close up*



beenovice said:


> Nice photo. Maybe you should crop it so we can look at the flower and the bee a little closer


Great idea! 










Belly up to the bar, sip a cold one and stay a while..._or for at least 2 seconds_!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Great shot.
Is the pollen from the same plant? I guess it would be.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I wondered that myself Bjornbee. This tiny flower doesn't look like it has much pollen to offer. And I only saw the bees sipping the flowers, no gathering. 

Maybe the rule about only going to one type of flower at a time when a bee is foraging is more like a guideline, and they sometimes double dip.


----------

